# Top Stand-Up Comedians



## Black Wraith (Feb 14, 2010)

who are the best stand ups?

I haven't seen many but I like Russel Peters and Jeff Dunham.


----------



## South of Hell (Feb 14, 2010)

Carl Barron, Dave Hughes, Dave Chapel, Arj Barker


----------



## Renreg (Feb 14, 2010)

Alan Carr, Russel Howard, Michael McIntyre and Lee Evans.
I always laugh so hard when I watch them.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm not an avid follower either, but out of the more recent ones: Kevin Bridges, Rich Hall, Jason Manford, Sean Lock, and maybe Michael McIntyre. Older ones: Bill Hicks, Eddie Izzard, George Carlin, Eddie Murphy, Richard Pryor. Then you've got great comedians like Ricky Gervais (well, nearly..) who just don't manage to translate all that well into stand-up. Larry David is probably another one of those.


----------



## excellence153 (Feb 14, 2010)

Lewis Black, Michael Ian Black, and older Dimitri Martin material.

I'm keeping an eye on this thread.  The first person to include Dane Cook is gonna get it.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 14, 2010)

Louis CK, Dimitri Martin, and Jim Gaffigan are 3 of my favorites.  I love stand up and there are a lot more, but I am horrible with names.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm partial to Pablo Francisco since I have seen him live on 3 occasions.


----------



## K (Feb 14, 2010)

_Russell Peters,
Dave Chapelle,
*George L?pez,*
*Nick Swardson,*
Gabriel Iglesias,
*Sebastian Maniscalco.
*


That's not in order though._


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 15, 2010)

Dana Carvey.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 15, 2010)

Chapelle, Aziz Ansari, Mitch Hedberg, George Carlin, Chris Rock, Richard Pryor, Pablo Francisco, Gabriel Iglesias, George Lopez, Dmitri Martin, and Lewis Black


----------



## pajamas (Feb 15, 2010)

Dave Chapelle
Mitch Hedberg
Daniel Tosh


----------



## John (Feb 15, 2010)

Louis CK    .


----------



## nightmistress (Feb 15, 2010)

*Dave Chappelle* - Huge fan of him.  We have the same birthday and birth place!
*Ellen DeGeneres* - I love how her comedy is clean, but hilarious
*Robin Williams* - I've never laughed so hard in my life
*Eddie Griffin* - I haven't see him in a while, but his 90s stuff is golden!


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 15, 2010)

george carlin is the king of kings.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2010)

What's the deal with Jerry Seinfeld? Isn't he good? 

Rodney Dangerfield.


----------



## Koi (Feb 15, 2010)

EDDIE IZZARD, Brian Regan, Jim Gaffigan and Louis C. K. are my favorites.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2010)

I don't think I've ever seen Louis CK. 


Actually, I might have. Is he fat, balding, or red-headed? He wasn't that funny that I remember. Maybe it was a different guy.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 15, 2010)

Chris Rock, Richard Pryor, Dave Chappelle, Eddie Murphy.


----------



## Sen (Feb 15, 2010)

Dave Chappelle, Ellen DeGeneres, D. L. Hughley, Chris Rock, David Cook, Bernie Mac, George Lopez, and Dane Cook have been my favorites going by some stand up as well as comedy based TV shows that I've seen.  Definitely so many awesome ones out there though.


----------



## Evilene (Feb 15, 2010)

Richard Pryor, Red Foxx, Dave Chapelle, Bill Hicks, Eddie Izzard, Chris Rock, and Bernie Mack.


----------



## Kurama (Feb 15, 2010)

Richard Pryor, Eddie Murphy, Chris Rock, Bernie Mac, Dave Chappelle, Martin Lawrence.


----------



## Raviene (Feb 16, 2010)

Dave Chapelle
George Lopez
Chris Rock
Richard Pryor
Jeff Dunham

-my personal top five *IN ORDER*


----------



## narutorulez (Feb 16, 2010)

Why hasnt anyone mentioned *Bill Hicks* yet? or *Doug Stanhope*? :amazed they are by far the best stand up comedians along with Chris Rock that I have ever seen.


----------



## beasty (Feb 16, 2010)

Chappelle
Patrice Oneal
Louis CK
Jim Norton
Bill Burr
Katt Williams


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 16, 2010)

Gunners said:


> Chris Rock, Richard Pryor, Dave Chappelle, Eddie Murphy.



Have to agree with this list.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Feb 16, 2010)

Dave Chapelle

i cant stand chris rock


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 30, 2012)

Bill Burr is killing it right now. His newest special--as well as his last one--are fucking comedic GOLD.

If you have Netflix, I strongly urge you to watch his new "You People Are All the Same" stand-up. The ending segment pertaining to Kobe Bryant, Tiger Woods and Arnold Schwarzenegger had caused me to burst into tears of laughter. The best thing about Bill Burr is; he doesn't even have to write the wittiest material that's out there, mainly because his delivery is without a doubt the best in the business right now. Seriously, check out these two clips from his new stand-up; it's not even the best material from the entire show, yet it's still lulzy thanks to how great he delivers his punchlines.


----------



## Grape (Aug 30, 2012)

pajamas said:


> Dave Chapelle
> Mitch Hedberg
> Daniel Tosh




Adding to this list...

BILL HICKS 

Richard Pryor
George Carlin
Bill Cosby


----------



## Anarch (Aug 30, 2012)

George Carlin R.I.P.

Also Michael McIntyre


----------



## アストロ (Aug 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Fc8WN3q4VKs[/YOUTUBE]

Dave Chappelle


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]TV2v37u39NY[/YOUTUBE]

Dave Chappelle freestyling. This is how good this guy is.


----------



## Hebe (Sep 3, 2012)

I like Jeff Dunham as well 

Also George Carlin, Jimmy Carr, Russel Howard, Bill Hicks and Chris Rock. Their shows are funny as hell


----------



## Ae (Sep 3, 2012)

Hebe said:


> I like Jeff Dunham as well
> 
> Also George Carlin, Jimmy Carr, Russel Howard, Bill Hicks and Chris Rock. Their shows are funny as hell



Damn! Just missed by a post, I wanted to be the first to mention Carr.
Stephen Fry & Craig Ferguson is great as well
I like Carlin but I personally wouldn't consider him a comedian, more of a humorous public speaker.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 3, 2012)

Louie CK, Eddie Griffin, Bernie Mack, Chris Rock, Aziz, George Carlin (not really funny but interesting), Eddie Murphy

Dave Chapelle is decent but never saw all the hype


----------



## Hebe (Sep 3, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> Damn! Just missed by a post, I wanted to be the first to mention Carr.





It's weird, I don't know anyone with a special liking on Jimmy Carr. Personally, I think the man's sense of humor is fantastic. I'm really fond of his shows, it's great to see someone else enjoys them as well


----------



## Bioness (Sep 3, 2012)

Lewis Black
Chris Rock
Daniel Tosh


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 4, 2012)

George Carlin, Louis C.K. and Patton Oswalt are in my opinion the greatest stand up comics of all time.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 4, 2012)

Stewart Francis, Tim Vine, Demitri Martin, Bill Hicks, Louis CK, Mitch Hedberg, Seinfeld, Carlin, Jon Stewart, Colbert, Smothers Brothers, Bill O'Reilly are a few of my favorite English language Comedians.


----------



## The World (Sep 4, 2012)

Richard Pryor  Eddie Murphy Dave Chapelle

And Jim Carrey for being on in living color

Dave Chapelle is the best 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7F50Cd8LME[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 4, 2012)

adee said:


> *Bill O'Reilly*


icwutudidthar


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 4, 2012)

i can't help but love george carlin and bill hicks
richard pryor always makes me lol
i tried not to but i actually listen to their shows at work sometimes

looking for more standup comedians like this
oh mercy yes i do


----------



## Garfield (Sep 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]DiCxqbT2Ru8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 4, 2012)

Dunno if he is one of the best, but Chris Tucker always makes me laugh.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIXvf3HOdqM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gumby2ms (Sep 4, 2012)

there are a lot of good ones. one that hasn't been mentioned yet is jimmy carr.
but I find the comedians I like most are Canadian and I am too.
so if you want good standup look for a local. go at most 500-600 km away at most. stay in same general region.
but also some Canadians are just good. always enjoyed chris rock, he really needs to do another hbo special.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 4, 2012)

Katt Williams before he fell off. 

I saw Kattpacalypse a few days ago. And not on par with his older material
The pimp chronicles pt 1 & its pimpin pimpin are classics


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 9, 2012)

Patton Oswalt
[YOUTUBE]55h1FO8V_3w[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]J1Y9xCxO8jg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]H79Uk5L5XHQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]01l1WIC9mBo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]LDCjIjsZp_Y[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]v=R69_mZj6YWo[/YOUTUBE]

Chris Rock (solely for this masterpiece)
[YOUTUBE]f3PJF0YE-x4[/YOUTUBE]

Louis CK
[YOUTUBE]4u2ZsoYWwJA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]dF1NUposXVQ[/YOUTUBE]

George Carlin
[YOUTUBE]6RT6rL2UroE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## marco55656 (Jan 15, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> who are the best stand ups?
> 
> I haven't seen many but I like *Russel Peters and Jeff Dunham*.


I knew I'd hate this thread when i saw this.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 15, 2013)

i love lisa lampanelli & margaret cho.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 15, 2013)

Dane Cook






Seriously though I quite like Kevin Bridges


----------



## Stringer (Jan 15, 2013)

Olivier de Benoist, Pierre Legar?, Florent Peyre, Martin Matte, Dave chappelle.


French humorists for the most part.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 15, 2013)

Louis CK

He comes by the gym sometimes.

Dave Chapelle


----------

